# HDTV HDMI input signal problem with Xbox 360



## Jma0322 (Aug 15, 2011)

So I was trying to set up a connection between my PC and my TV (Samsung UN46c5000) using an HDMI cable. I got it to work but disconnected it. Since then, whatever HDMI port my XBox 360 is connected to doesn't show up on the source list on the TV. If the Xbox is turned off, the HDMI port shows up, but when I turn on the power, it disappears. 
This is the case with two different HDMI cables. 


ETA: Of course, I mess with it for an hour and nothing works. I make this post and go mess around some more and now it's working. 
I plugged in a DVD player, turned it on, and it found the signal. Then the Xbox worked when I plugged that in. 

Any ideas what's going on so that I don't run into this problem again? Did my TV just get confused by all the different signals or something?


----------

